# New Modem+Router Needed



## nipunb (Oct 6, 2013)

hey guys, right now I have the teracom modem provided by bsnl, which is working perfectly fine for more than 3 yrs now, but now i want to switch to a wireless modem to share my broadband among my laptop, phone and tablet...
i've narrowed down my preference to these two routers:
d-link dsl-2750u (1900 rs on flipkart right now)
tp-link w8968 (2670 rs on flipkart right now)

i don't need the usb function and won't likely be needing it in the future.
Although my house is a bit big, I just need the connectivity in my room and the lobby, which are next to each other with just one wall between them, so range shouldn't be an issue either

i was going to buy the d-link one, because of its price, but i read some reviews on fk and other sites that the modem has the problem of disconnecting wifi frequently, so i'm a bit confused.

plzz tell me, which modem should i buy, which will last long and won't give me must trouble...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2013)

flipkart is overpriced for such components.W8968 is available for ~2400 in nehru place,delhi.if you want cheap look for W8951 & 8961.


----------



## nipunb (Oct 7, 2013)

so, w8968 is better than 2750u?
I won't mind going for a costly model as long as it has good range and its durable as well...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2013)

under Rs.5000 tp-link & asus are the only options i suggest to consider.


----------



## nipunb (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks man, going for w8968, its currently just 2315 rs on Flipkart...


----------



## nipunb (Oct 12, 2013)

received the router this morning, working great...
I  wanna ask one thing though, in the device information of the router, the firmware version is 130812
but on tp-link website the latest firmware version is 130715, so whats the deal here???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2013)

good thing you asked as this will help someone who was not sure about buying it from flipkart.you have hardware version 2 of W8968 which has latest firmware 130812 while older hardware version 1 has latest firmware 130715.the main difference is that version 2 has 5dBi antennas & version 1 has 3dBi antennas(i too noticed it only yesterday when someone pointed out this fact to me).if it's not too much trouble can you post a comment on flipkart too regarding this as it will help others who may have similar doubt.


----------



## nipunb (Oct 12, 2013)

done...
I was also worried about the model of the router before buying it because a lot of reviewers on FK said that they got the v1 model, so I contacted FK support before buying and the fk representative confirmed to me that it is indeed the v2 model, only after that I placed the order...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2013)

post here your experience regarding its range & wifi connectivity after a few days usage.


----------



## nipunb (Oct 15, 2013)

I just looked at my connection status on my laptop with XP SP3 and I noticed that the speed is showing 150 Mbps,
shouldn't this be 300 Mbps for w8968?
is there any setting that needs to be changed or its supposed to be like this??

here's a screenshot of the status window:
*i44.tinypic.com/28le5jn.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2013)

every wifi device has a rated speed & many earlier wifi devices are 150mbps.300mbps devices are usually newer & costlier.check your laptop wifi adapter specification.btw my old dell studio 1555 core2duo laptop has intel 5100a/g/n 300mbps wifi adapter.


----------



## nipunb (Oct 16, 2013)

is this what you're asking about:

*i42.tinypic.com/or8e47.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

Qualcomm Atheros :: Technology :: WLAN :: AR9285


> Supports up to 150 Mbps


----------



## nipunb (Oct 16, 2013)

well, that explains it, anyway, at least the router isn't faulty...
can you suggest a good 300 Mbps wireless adapter for pc?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

in my opinion there is really no need for that.range does not depend on that & unless you are transferring tens of gigabytes of data over wifi everyday from one corner of the room to another in which modem is placed there is no significant real life benefit either.i am assuming you are asking for a new 300mbps wifi adapter for desktop to replace your existing 150mbps one but if you are asking for a new 300mbps adapter & you don't have any usb wireless adapter/card now then get this:
TP-LINK 300 Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
but according to latest comment it is available for much cheaper price in local market.


----------



## nipunb (Oct 17, 2013)

no, I'm not upgrading it as I don't have any wireless adapter in my pc, its currently connected through LAN...
that atheros adapter that I posted above is in my old laptop, so I'm just thinking of buying one for my pc as well, i'll check out the one you posted...
on side note, today I used my old laptop with 150 mbps adapter to stream HD videos to my phone over wifi and they all ran surprisingly smoothly, so 150 mbps is enough I guess...


----------



## nipunb (Oct 19, 2013)

guys which one of these adapter will work best with w8968??
TP-LINK TL-WN821N 300Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK 300 Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2013)

according to receiver sensitivity data in product specification mini one seems a bit better or at least same as costlier WN821N.


----------



## nipunb (Oct 19, 2013)

thnx once again man, buying the mini one, will post my experience with the router and the adapter in a couple days...


----------



## nipunb (Oct 29, 2013)

new firmware version "131011" is released for w8968 v2, just upgraded it, even though I didn't had any problem with the old firmware..

here's the changelog:
- Fixed the problems about UI and stability.
- Fixed the bug of limited numbers of connection.
- Added some changes about security.
- Improved the performance of USB.


----------



## vr.46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Guys I have ACT DSL broadband 10 MBPS (Bangalore)

Need to buy a new DSL router which the act guys say is 2000 bucks for their cisco router 150 mbps

Could anyone suggest a cheaper DSL broadband modem? One that is atleast 100 MBPs..

Flipkart has listed TP link for around 1100, but I am not sure if i can use that.


----------

